# Chaos SM vs. new Space Marines



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

For all the chaos marine players out there who have had a chance to play against the new loyalist codex, how'd it go? What new units/rules gave you the most trouble? The least? Any miscellaneous thoughts on the subject?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The war on the ground - Marines fucking dominated. However, factor in the battle above and you realise that probably the most popular SM list, White Scars, was practically made to be tied up, gagged, and raped by the Heldrake's giant flaming dragon penis, as were it's primary Scoring option in Tactical Marines.

So bring three Heldrakes, rinse, repeat. What's new?

Midnight


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

> ...the most popular SM list, White Scars, was practically made to be tied up, gagged, and raped by the Heldrake's giant flaming dragon penis...


Awesome. Which units on the ground kicked ass? Any new units or assault termis etc?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> So bring three Heldrakes, rinse, repeat. What's new?


Good news for chaos players then, they still have no need to use their brains to play.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah. I'm probably not going to play anyone who builds their list like that. No fun at all and purely boring.

Or maybe I will bring 2 stalkers and a hunter. Sure that will make for a fun game.......


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, yes, heldrakes cheesy... I wanna know about the space marines though.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> So bring three Heldrakes, rinse, repeat. What's new?


Takes the fun out of it. I want a good game using units I think are fun and fluffy for Night Lords. Winning isn't that important for me. I want to play the game to have fun.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

In which case a Tactics discussion is a bit of a wash for you, isn't it?

No specific unit is really good, as far as I can see so far, but the army builds and plays much better than the Chaotic Monobuild. SM don't have a Heldrake, but they don't have any slot that's full of redundant, bad units, with most choices being at least playable. Some stuff is a lot better than others (White Scars are better than Raven Guard, Plasma is pretty much better than Grav), but everything is pretty viable in the right combinations.

Midnight


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I see. Well, I have 1 heldrake to fight back with (among other things), at least. I'm a super new player, so as long as I kill some of them before I lose, I'll be happy. I was just worried that their new toys would just dominate a Chaos player with little fear of reprisal.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> In which case a Tactics discussion is a bit of a wash for you, isn't it?


I'd still make the best list I can, and play as best I can, but winning would not be absolutely necessary for me. Tactics articles are still necessary for anyone to better understand their army.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

They got cheaper but it's all the same.
Plague marines seem to be a great answer to lots of popular space marine spam lists(the hit-and-run biker army comes to mind. Negating the charge bonus EVERY time is really nice.)
I fought against a drop pod army today, in CC we still mop up marines provided they brought special characters(Our custom-made Lords/daemon princes>most of their special characters).

Sure they have shit ton of bolters, but we have answers. Answers like paying seventeen points for a marine with t5 standard. Or taking black legion and blinding a third of their army every turn.


----------



## Wafflessuck (12 mo ago)

LordWaffles said:


> They got cheaper but it's all the same.
> Plague marines seem to be a great answer to lots of popular space marine spam lists(the hit-and-run biker army comes to mind. Negating the charge bonus EVERY time is really nice.)
> I fought against a drop pod army today, in CC we still mop up marines provided they brought special characters(Our custom-made Lords/daemon princes>most of their special characters).
> 
> Sure they have shit ton of bolters, but we have answers. Answers like paying seventeen points for a marine with t5 standard. Or taking black legion and blinding a third of their army every turn.


All these flavours and he chooses to be one boring cunt.


----------

